# What do you do?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When your wife refuses sex?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> When your wife refuses sex?


We all know your story on Here Random Dude... all I can think to say is... How the H did that happen ????


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Hoping she recovers from her coma quickly. So sorry.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Uh oh!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Uhmmm.... 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i voted "i dont care" because i dont even ask for it anymore so she cant refuse it


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I voted "never get turned down" because it is the most correct option for me. I'm not saying I get it on demand, but I think the wife and I have come up with a good compromise where I will initiate sex after a day or 2 elapsed from the last time we've had it. Once in awhile she wont' be in the mood (either too tired or sick), but otherwise we have a good "schedule" worked out.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We all know your story on Here Random Dude... all I can think to say is... How the H did that happen ????


Lol!

No, it's not like that at all. I'm just curious because I find it very interesting the same patterns occuring in people's marriages with LD/HD problems. I also find it curious that me and okiedokie have the same reaction yet with different results.


----------

